# 8 Pygos Eat Whole Tilapia Fillet In 5 Seconds



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Just Thought I'd share tonights feeding with P-Fury


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Damn that was fast...it looked like the big Tern ate most of it. I think you should start throwing 2 talapias in there


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Awesome setup
Awesome fish
Awesome feeding
























Those dithers... giant danios, right?


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Awesome setup
> Awesome fish
> Awesome feeding
> 
> ...


Thanks







, yea they are giant danios. They've been a very efficient cleanup crew for the smaller food particles.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice p's. This makes me want a shoal again.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

WOW, I wanna see that in SLO-MO. Those guys torn that fillet up!!! How big is that tank.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

fantastic looking shoal. thanks for sharing the video


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

cool feeding video, makes me miss my shoal.
should try whole fish next time, just go to asian grocery and pick up a whole white perch or whole tilapia, have them remove the scales and guts, cut off the rayed fins.
drop it in the tank and watch hoe your shoal turn it into bones (usually just the head and some spine left).


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn, they inhaled that fillet!!!...







....Yeah, I would definitely try at least 2 the next time like cuz suggested because that one fillet is not enough for that shoal...One other positive sign and note, I see that your Tern is finally "accepting" the other shoal members!...He hasn't killed any of them yet and maybe everybody is starting to get along!!!...





















....Excellent setup and shoal!..They both rock like a CROSBY, STILLS, and NASH concert!!!...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice shoal you have there keep it up love seeing those pics


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the positive feedback. I'm super glad the Tern is getting to eat now and is getting along better with the rest of the shoal. I was afraid he'd pick them off one by one. As long as he's fed he isn't so aggressive. The tank is 120Gallon long...I think. Well it's 120G and 5ft long, so whatever that is.

I've been usually doing one fillet every feeding, but I switched to 2 and they are all nice and plump afterward. I might try that Asian whole tilapia, if it isn't too expensive. It would make for a nice video I think.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy Crap!!!!! what a shoal mate, your fish are truly impressive, I felt in love with that big tern....

Needless to say the jumbo tern is the one who bosses the tank, he's swimming at the middle of it.

Congratulations for such a good job.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Domelotta said:


> I've been usually doing one fillet every feeding, but I switched to 2 and they are all nice and plump afterward. I might try that Asian whole tilapia, if it isn't too expensive. It would make for a nice video I think.


as long as your pygos are big enough to take on whole tilapia. just make sure you cut off all the sharp fins that may hurt your fish.
where I live tilapia goes for about $1.99 a lb, will be more expensive if you buy the ones that are still swimming.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Amazing pygos, great vid!!


----------

